# How to feather subject mask edges?



## newmoon (Nov 8, 2021)

I think this question applies to all Lightroom versions (Classic and iPad) - when you make a Subject Mask, how do you feather or soften the edges? 
I  just started using LR on iPad yesterday evening and was seeing artifacts at the edge of a building when I masked the subject (building), inverted and then reduced the exposure on the sky by even 1 stop?
Do I need to add a brush mask along the edges or something? If so are there suggested settings?
Thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 8, 2021)

There's no control over the pixel edge like in Ps, so yes, it's use a brush.


----------



## newmoon (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Paul, thank you.
Please can I ask a further question - how do I draw a brush in a straight line (in LR and in LR for iPad)? I've tried Shift + the brush (on the desktop version) and it either doesn't work or moves the entire brushstroke location. 
I have tried looking it up also, but not found another solution.
Thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 8, 2021)

Okay, so it isn't available on iPad to my knowledge, but Shift + Drag works on the Desktop.

With the Brush, click on the photo, then hold Shift and drag to your end point.

I appreciate that's different to Classic where you can hold Shift first.


----------

